# Anyone going to the Big Smoke



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone going to the CA's Big Smoke in Vegas. I'm going for the first time this year with a few friends and hope its worth it. If its not I'm sure I can find something to do.:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You are probably talking about the one in Vegas.

I am thinking about going to the one in New York. Its only a few hours drive for me.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll be in Vegas the week before, but the timing didn't work out to stay an extra couple of days this year.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You are probably talking about the one in Vegas.
> 
> I am thinking about going to the one in New York. Its only a few hours drive for me.


Yeah the one in Vegas, it's only a 5 hour drive for me.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I've got tickets. Me and the wife will be there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ill be at the Detroit Herf:dr :w :z


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

Im going with my girlfriend's Dad


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll probably hit the New York one.


----------

